# Supreme v3 DH Rider Größe



## Axel711 (24. Juli 2013)

Aloha Commencalisten,

ich liebäugle schon seit einer Weile mit dem besagten Gerät.

Gibts unter euch jemand in meiner Größe? Bin 1,92, vielleicht gibts ja jemand der mir seine Erfahrungen mit dem Bike bezüglich der Größe erzählen kann. Auch Subjektiv.

Ich weiss, bevor es ernst wird Probefahren - sitzen...

Irgendein Lulatsch wie ich hier?


----------



## Xah88 (31. Juli 2013)

Servus,

ich bin 1,89 und fahre L und finde es passt super. Bin bei Rädern meist genau zwischen M und L, aber beim V3 passt es perfekt. Spricht also dafür, dass L im Vergleich klein ausfällt. Da aber nur 3 cm zwische uns liegen, solltest du evtl mal einen Blick auf deinen Körperbau legen (Schrittlänge etc)

Grüße,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axel711 (3. August 2013)

Ok, danke. Das klingt schon mal gut.

Grüße.


Auch Alex


----------

